# Logitech G510 POP 3 Monitor mit SSL Port 995



## Idefix Windhund (21. März 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte gerade auf meiner Logitech G510 Tastatur den POP3 Monitor mit meinem googlemail.com E-Mail Konto einrichten. Die Einstellungen stimmen alle:
E-Mail Server: pop.googlemail.com 
Port: 995

Name: name@googlemail.com
PW: *****

Leider heißt es stäntig das der Server oder der Port nicht stimmen würde. Das scheint wie ich gesehen habe aber kein allzu unbekanntes Problem zu sein. Ich kann auch nirgends die Option SSL Verschlüsselung finden. Kann ich also gar nicht SSL Verschlüsselte Konten abrufen


----------



## Sturmi (21. März 2011)

Hast du POP3 in deinem Googlemail-Konto aktiviert ? Enabling POP - Gmail Help


----------



## Idefix Windhund (22. März 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Hast du POP3 in deinem Googlemail-Konto aktiviert ? Enabling POP - Gmail Help


 Selbstredend habe ich POP3 Aktiviert. Sonst könnte ich diese ja kaum via POP3 mit Thunderbird abrufen


----------



## Schnibbel (23. März 2011)

Schau mal hier:
G15 and Gmail? - Logitech Forums


----------



## Idefix Windhund (23. März 2011)

Das ist aber ein großer Umweg mit dem STunnel Tool für dass das ich eigentlich nur Just in Time sehen will ob was aufm Server liegt oder nicht. E-Mails verwalte ich mit meinem Laptop. Nicht mit dem Spiele PC wo die G510 dran hängt. Sonst würde ich es mal versuchen.


----------

